# How weather impacts the snow sports industry



## billski (Jan 11, 2012)

"Following a record setting 2010-11, many retailers upped their buys to make sure they have inventory for customers ready to spend this season. But, so far, in a year expected to be another good one riding nationwide hype of La Nina, the winter has been lackluster.

The area of the U.S. covered by snow in November, December, and, so far, January has been down as much as 27 percentage points from last year, and that’s impacting sales-though sales through November were up slightly year-over-year.
...
No matter what happens with the economy or weather, 2012 has potential to be a bumpy year for many businesses in the snowsports industry. Then again, predicting the next 12 months is like saying there’s a 50-percent chance of snow in the forecast."

Source


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 11, 2012)

Lackluster!  Talk about understatement.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 11, 2012)

billski said:


> "Following a record setting 2010-11, many retailers upped their buys to make sure they have inventory for customers ready to spend this season. But, so far, in a year expected to be another good one riding nationwide hype of La Nina, the winter has been lackluster.
> 
> The area of the U.S. covered by snow in November, December, and, so far, January has been down as much as 27 percentage points from last year, and that’s impacting sales-though sales through November were up slightly year-over-year.
> ...
> ...



I see good sales coming up at the end of the season.  Could be a great year to update the equipment.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, like most industries, inventory management is largely backwards, not forwards, looking.  I guess it has to be.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2012)

4aprice said:


> I see good sales coming up at the end of the season.  Could be a great year to update the equipment.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I was just about to say this.....good deals coming soon.  We are in the market for new skis for my wife.


----------

